# This is likely to be of interest to all!



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

http://www.treehugger.com/culture/dont-stop-knitting-its-keeping-you-healthy.html


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you for posting this, I read a couple of stories tonight.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the link. I have bookmarked the page.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Good stuff!!


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Enjoyed and bookmarked!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Enjoyed and have bookmarked for future reference. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful avatar!! I've seen this before, and love the reminder as the new year starts!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

KnitterNatalie said:


> Beautiful avatar!! I've seen this before, and love the reminder as the new year starts!! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks, Natalie! That was my sweet Patsy...a kitty who was born here and sadly, died here just over a year ago...She lived with me for 17 years and I still miss her a lot. She was a really special kitty.

Where in TX do you live? I am in Fort Worth! And...I have a granddaughter named Natalie....


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Love it and so true


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Knew a few of the reasons for knitting, but will keep the rest in mind as well.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

keeps you sane!!!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks so much....proof that I am NOT wasting time.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Great site.........thank you :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Glad that all of you are liking this. Besides all these health benefits, most of the time it is just plain FUN, isn't it?


----------

